# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Оборудование для продажи пива, кваса, лимонадов

## andreylsev

Охладитель Тайфун 75, три контура - 2 шт - по 2500 грн
Пеногаситель Пегас Экотаб - 6 шт Б/У (по 250 грн), 4 шт новые - по 400 грн
балоны СО2 по 40л, заправка 50%, клейма - 2 шт - по 450 грн
редуктор, HIWI - 1 шт - 300 грн
кран пивной 6 шт по 250 грн
бак промывочный новый на три фитинга (комби, флеш, усеченный флеш) 1750 грн
тройники латунь 20 шт по 10 грн
шланг пивной 40м 200 грн

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

Ап

----------


## Шоник

Как связаться напиши телефон.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  06.07.2013 в 18:01 ----------

Или набери 0674828461

----------


## andreylsev

fg

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

все продается с торгом

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## танд

дам за баллон 150 0961715617

----------


## andreylsev

за 300 грн забирай

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

пеногасители проданы
Осталось:
Охладитель Тайфун 75, три контура - 2 шт - по 2000 грн
балоны СО2 по 40л, заправка 50% - 2 шт - по 300 грн
редуктор, HIWI - 1 шт - 300 грн
кран пивной 6 шт по 220 грн
бак промывочный новый на три фитинга (комби, флеш, усеченный флеш) 1600 грн
тройники латунь 20 шт по 10 грн
шланг пивной 40м 200 грн

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

краны проданы
Осталось:
Охладитель Тайфун 75, три контура - 2 шт - по 2000 грн
балоны СО2 по 40л, заправка 50% - 2 шт - по 300 грн
редуктор, HIWI - 1 шт - 300 грн
бак промывочный новый на три фитинга (комби, флеш, усеченный флеш) 1600 грн
тройники латунь 20 шт по 10 грн
шланг пивной 40м 200 грн
Оптовым покупателям хорошая скидка

----------


## andreylsev

Тайфуны

----------


## andreylsev

Есть еще охладитель Сиваш-90, 4 контура

----------


## andreylsev

Редуктор углекислотный

----------


## andreylsev

Баллоны углекислотные

----------


## andreylsev

Бак для промывки

----------


## andreylsev

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  06.06.2014 в 15:20 ----------

Осталось:
Охладитель Тайфун 75, три контура - 2 шт - по 2000 грн
Охладитель Сиваш 90, четыре контура - 1 шт - 2000 грн
балоны СО2 по 40л, заправка 50% - 2 шт - по 300 грн
редуктор, HIWI - 1 шт - 300 грн
тройники латунь 20 шт по 10 грн
шланг пивной 40м 200 грн
Оптовым покупателям хорошая скидка

----------


## andreylsev

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  29.06.2014 в 18:49 ----------

Осталось:
Охладитель Тайфун 75, три контура - 2 шт - по 2000 грн
Охладитель Сиваш 90, четыре контура - 1 шт - 2000 грн
балоны СО2 по 40л, заправка 50% - 1 шт - 300 грн
редуктор, HIWI - 1 шт - 300 грн
тройники латунь 20 шт по 10 грн
шланг пивной 40м 200 грн
Оптовым покупателям хорошая скидка

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

Ап

----------


## andreylsev

fg

----------


## andreylsev

Осталось:
Охладитель Тайфун 75, три контура - 1 шт - по 2500 грн Продано
Охладитель Сиваш 90, четыре контура - 1 шт - 3000 грн
балоны СО2 по 40л, заправка 50% - 1 шт - 400 грн
редуктор, HIWI - 1 шт - 400 грн
тройники латунь 20 шт по 10 грн
шланг пивной 50м по 5 грн/м
кран пивной - 2 шт - по 600 грн
Оптовым покупателям хорошая скидка

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

Осталось:
Охладитель Сиваш 90, четыре контура - 1 шт - 3000 грн
балоны СО2 по 40л, заправка 50% - 1 шт - 400 грн
редуктор, HIWI - 1 шт - 400 грн
тройники латунь 7 шт по 10 грн
шланг пивной 50м по 5 грн/м
кран пивной - 2 шт - по 600 грн
Оптовым покупателям хорошая скидка

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  08.09.2015 в 12:33 ----------

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------


## andreylsev

ап

----------

